# At a crossroad, need some direction



## VM (17 Mar 2008)

Well I just went for my second interview, and for a second time ended up not having it. First time I found out that I could not get the public affairs officer job, now I can't get Logistics Officer. So my only choice is INT officer, and with just a history major its probable that I will lose out to the competition. I'm pretty disapointed and now have some serious thinking to do. 

I'm not going Navy, its Army or nothing, and so now I have to contemplate being an Officer in the Combat Arms. I have been preparing myself mentally and physically to join the CF and I'm not prepared to just through that all away. Armoured Officer and Artillery Officer I am going to be looking at seriously. 

I know that there is a WEALTH of information regarding both those positions on this board, and be assured I will be reading through them all. But if there are any Armoured Officers or Artillery Officer's out there, or regular force NCM's in those fields, I would sure appreciate a serious talk with you. I just want to understand what the day to day tasks are, and more importantly, what you really enjoy about your Job and, if any, the things which you don't enjoy. If you are willing please post your comments on this thread, or what would be exceptional, is a one on one talk (in the form of pm's or what not)

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (17 Mar 2008)

As an Armoured Officer you will initially serve as a Troop Leader on either Coyotes in a reconnaissance squadron (Recce Sqn) or on Leopards in a tank squadron.  Both deploy now regularly and see combat.  A recce troop tends to be bigger (up to eight vehicles with thirty personnel) while a tank troop has four tanks with sixteen personnel.  You need to like being in big machines.  If watching Truckzilla wreck stuff doesn't appeal to you on some level then maybe look elsewhere.  

In both organizations you will be crew commander as well as the troop leader.  This is a big job, but you will be helped by several people (primarily your Tp WO and your own crew).  The training to get to that initial position is quite rigorous and you might find yourself in another branch if things don't go so well.  

In garrison you will look after the administration for your soldiers as well as planning/executing training.  You will do PT each day and will help out with maintenance on the hangar floor during Stables.  You will party in the mess on Fridays and drink coffee each morning with your fellow officers after Sqn PT.  You will get secondary duties and will also get extra duties when you foul up.  The BC will be mean to you unless he is in a good mood and the Sqn 2IC will play "good cop" unless you lost a PER or are late on an SI.  Garrison life is pretty similar for all officers in field units regardless of branch.  

In the field you won't sleep very much and being in an AFV is fatiguing (believe it or not).  You have to be able to think quickly and be able to pass your intentions on to others in a minimum of words over a radio or vehicle intercomm.  Recce troop leaders tend to be in a more independent role but are often separated from their troop.  Tankers get to be tankers with a bunch of other tankers!  Field exercises are the pay-off and you have to be ready to make the most of them.  Depending on the operational cycle for your unit you could be in the field a lot or not very much.

If you deploy as a troop leader you will have tremendous responsibility, but you have a long road to get there and you will be ready.

Best of luck.  

p.s. Don't feel bad about being a history major, we can't all be in political science.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Mar 2008)

VM said:
			
		

> Well I just went for my second interview, and for a second time ended up not having it. First time I found out that I could not get the public affairs officer job, now I can't get Logistics Officer. So my only choice is INT officer, and with just a history major its probable that I will lose out to the competition. I'm pretty disapointed and now have some serious thinking to do.
> 
> I'm not going Navy, its Army or nothing, and so now I have to contemplate being an Officer in the Combat Arms. I have been preparing myself mentally and physically to join the CF and I'm not prepared to just through that all away. Armoured Officer and Artillery Officer I am going to be looking at seriously.
> 
> ...



Allergic to Infantry, are we?


----------



## Meridian (18 Mar 2008)

Tango -

One of the best replies to this type of topic I have ever read on this board.
It's also near and dear to my interests, so I may be slightly biased as it is armour-focused


----------



## VM (18 Mar 2008)

Daft, its not that I'm allergic to Infrantry, its just that for some reason, its not the Job I feel I should be going for. I can't explain it, really can not.

Tango, thank you very much for the post, it was a great one and very helpful. From your description I think I would enjoy the challenges of the Job, as well as be successful. 

It's a tough decision I have to make over the next week or so. Especially with all the support I had from family members and friends quickly turning to near pleads not to join the minute Combat Arms was mentioned. I understand they care for my safety, but it is my decision. It just makes it that much more difficult. 

Again, thank you to those who applied, and all other info or experience will be appreciated. Tales of experience is worth a lot.


----------



## TCBF (18 Mar 2008)

Tango2Bravo nailed it.

You won't find a more concise and accurate description anywhere else.


----------



## Thorvald (18 Mar 2008)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> As an Armoured Officer...



Jesus Tango, that was such a good post it should be part of the Faq or a stickly!

Talk about summing something up in a few words!

Perhaps they should add that to the Armoured Officer Recruiting site  ;D

Cheers


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2008)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> Jesus Tango, that was such a good post it should be part of the Faq or a stickly!
> 
> Talk about summing something up in a few words!
> 
> ...



I suppose we should.  It isn't the first time he has posted that info, ans seeing as no one seems to want to SEARCH, he has had to post it over again, several times.  Then again, would anyone bother to SEARCH a FAQ if we did stickie it?  They don't seem to now.   :


----------

